# The Wheatsheaf, Rettendon



## artwork-rebel (May 8, 2008)

I hope this is the right place for this, if not I apologize!

The Wheatsheaf, Rettendon

This was the first visit of one afternoon for me and SH. We had seen some pictures of The Wheatsheaf before but thought we'd check it out for ourselves. 

I enjoyed this site a lot because we didn't relise how much there was to see!

We found a few demountable buildings used as toilets, football changing rooms, showers and maybe a office, not sure though, it was full of random odds and ends. There was a football pitch, beer garden as well as a small playground. 

We didn't get anything from the interior of the pub, looked like metal had been welded to the doors and windows, it was very well secured. We'll be keeping an eye on this one in the future. 



Exterior:












Demountables:































Football Pitch:






Playground:


























More Pictures...


----------



## Neosea (May 8, 2008)

More and more pubs are going this way. Thanks for the pic's


----------



## Foxylady (May 8, 2008)

Love the derelict playground. Some people might find places like this to be a bit sad, but even as a kid I loved them. I think the fact that they've been forgotten gives them a feeling of mystery.


----------



## King Al (May 9, 2008)

Interesting place, like the play ground, did you go on the swing? be honest


----------



## chipbumley (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm not generally interested in derelict places, but I googled the pub and found this site and your pictures. I lived at the Wheatsheaf for a few years so and it's quite sad to see it like it is now. Your pictures are good, brought back some memories. Believe it or not the demountable toilets and changing rooms are only about 3 years old!! The others were mainly used for storage of anything... It was packed to the ceiling with junk. I think the new A130 took away a bit of the custom which is why it's in it's current state, but I'm sure some lovely new builds will be there in no time!!


----------



## godzilla73 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Wow!*

This is amazing! I used to live around the corner from the "'sheafy" as it was known, when I was a kid. My dad used to drink there every Friday night after work. I remember my mum giving him a pound note to go out with, so it shows you how long ago it was! I remember the playground really vividly, as it meant that the pub was one of the few we could go to with my dad on a Saturday or Sunday. Shame to see it like this now. I drove past it a couple of months ago after I'd been to take some pictures of the experimental radar station at Bushy Hill in South Woodham Ferrers (but thats a different story!) Thanks art-work rebel. Good job! 

GDZ


----------



## Random (Jul 19, 2008)

That's pretty cool, shame you couldn't get inside. Looks pretty well secured anyway. 

Wasn't Rettendon where there were those murders a few years back-those dealers got shotgunned in their landrover? I've seen autopsy pictures from that, not a pretty sight.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool gies a link then.


----------



## Random (Jul 23, 2008)

If you must. This is a website about the murders;

http://www.bernardomahoney.com/rrmurders/articles/wehtteb.shtml

There is a menu at the side, go to "photographs" and then scroll to the bottom of the page. The photos are full colour pictures of people who have been shot at close range with a shotgun. Not my cup of tea at all, I accidently found them while looking something up about the Essex marshes.


----------



## shadydarkside (Oct 29, 2009)

i used to know one of the guys pat tate ....r..i..p. pat


----------



## Tinkx (Oct 30, 2009)

Love the last two images, very nice indeed.


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 30, 2009)

Random said:


> That's pretty cool, shame you couldn't get inside. Looks pretty well secured anyway.
> 
> Wasn't Rettendon where there were those murders a few years back-those dealers got shotgunned in their landrover? I've seen autopsy pictures from that, not a pretty sight.


The Essexboys Range Rover was for sale on ebay a while ago!!


----------



## DaveyGTI (Oct 30, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> The Essexboys Range Rover was for sale on ebay a while ago!!




man would I have liked to get my hands on that! essex boys is one of my fav films!


----------

